# Stainless Steel Hood Conversion



## MATMAD (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey GRF...

So I have many beautiful stainless steel restaurant kitchen exhaust hoods..I am in the restaurant business, refining is a hobby for me. What can I do, or would it be worth trying to attempt to make this hood usable for AR fumes? My thoughts were to fasten plexiglass sheets around the inside, and seal off the existing exhaust to the steel fans, and instead bring in several tubes connected to the venturi eductor of my scrubber unit. or to put an inline fan before the fume intake tubes, and feed air thru to the eductor so that there is more suction on the ends of the tubes.... ANY thoughts would be much appreciated... If this is not the way to go I will probably just build it out of wood...

Best Regards-

Matt


----------



## 4metals (Sep 11, 2012)

I have had good success on plywood hoods costing the hood with automotive bed liner products which come as spray on or paint on product. I would assume the same could be used in a stainless hood with the proper cleaning and pre treatment. 

For the bottom (where there may be heat and abrasion) I would coat it and lay down a protective sheet of PVC or polypro.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Sep 12, 2012)

4metals said:


> I have had good success on plywood hoods costing the hood with automotive bed liner products which come as spray on or paint on product. I would assume the same could be used in a stainless hood with the proper cleaning and pre treatment.
> 
> For the bottom (where there may be heat and abrasion) I would coat it and lay down a protective sheet of PVC or polypro.



Hi 4metals: I have wondered, looked for, but have not found yet, an economical way to apply like a 1 mm coating of Teflon or PTFE to steel. Do you know anything in this regard?.

It would make for fine and cheap reactor vessels, tubes, etc. I have seen fluorine resistant valves, tubes, vessels, etc (made with a Teflon/PTFE coating), but have no idea on how they are manufactured. It'd be great if it is as easy as fiber-resin or PVC or epoxy mix. :shock:


----------



## DONNZ (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.bing.com/search?q=paintable+acid+resistant+clear+coating&form=MOZSBR&pc=MOZI

This may be helpful, cost effective?


----------



## etack (Sep 12, 2012)

HAuCl4 said:


> Hi 4metals: I have wondered, looked for, but have not found yet, an economical way to apply like a 1 mm coating of Teflon or PTFE to steel. Do you know anything in this regard?.
> 
> It would make for fine and cheap reactor vessels, tubes, etc. I have seen fluorine resistant valves, tubes, vessels, etc (made with a Teflon/PTFE coating), but have no idea on how they are manufactured. It'd be great if it is as easy as fiber-resin or PVC or epoxy mix.



http://www2.dupont.com/Teflon_Industrial/en_US/products/product_by_name/teflon_ptfe/granular.html

lots of pressure

you can also but 1mm thick sheet up to 1200mmX1200mm of PTFE http://www.directplasticsonline.co.uk/PTFESheet/1mm/

This would coat a fume hood well.

Eric


----------



## HAuCl4 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks etack. I'll try to find someone in DuPont that can shed a light.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 6, 2012)

Several choices, both liquid and powder coat. I don't know if it would qualify as economical?

http://www2.dupont.com/Teflon_Industrial/en_US/products/selection_guides/coatings.html


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 6, 2012)

I once sent out a 30 gallon wooden silver cell to be coated with a "chopped" PVC coating. As I understand it, it was applied with molten PVC from a "gun", but I could be wrong about this. I think that fiberglass and other plastics can be applied like this, but I doubt if Teflon can be applied in this way. The cell coating was fairly smooth and very durable. In the past, I had used polyester boat resin for this but it tended to degrade after a year or two and had to be redone.

I know that plastics can be applied to metal by first heating the metal object in a furnace and then placing it in a large fluidized bed tank containing suspended plastic powder. The plastic melts and coats the object. I know that other plastics are done this way but I'm thinking we once had teflon applied to some sulfuric stripping racks in this manner. The coating is fairly thin, though.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 6, 2012)

When I think of Teflon coatings I think of non-stick cookware but there is much more to it.

This is one of the licenced applicators of the DuPont Teflon coatings.

http://www.kecocoatings.com/

Many applications and examples if you browse around a bit.

I suspect epoxy fiberglass would be more durable than the traditional polyester fiberglass resin. I know it can be applied the same way, chopped, mat, or layered cloth.


----------



## etack (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=74500&catid=0&clickid=popcorn

Found this today if it helps anyone

Eric


----------

